
Introduction to the practice and philosophy of knowledge graphs - akashtndn
https://humansofdata.atlan.com/2019/08/reconciling-your-data-and-the-world-with-knowledge-graphs/
======
akashtndn
Hi HN,

I'm interested in the possibilities that graph data structure provides and
strongly believe that it has a bigger role to play in the future of software
engineering and data analytics. Knowledge graphs are a great example of graph
technology in practice.

I wrote this article with the intention to provide an introduction to this
fascinating topic and hope that you find it useful.

